# Neues Tauschforum!!! Pokémon, BiA, MoH, SW, OP, TMNT, AoE, C&amp;C, Riddick...



## kiaro (6. September 2009)

*Neues Tauschforum!!! Pokémon, BiA, MoH, SW, OP, TMNT, AoE, C&C, Riddick...*



> *!!!Achtung!!!*
> Ich versichere euch, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].






> *Legende:*
> 
> * = Momentan nicht zum Tausch/Verkauf stehend






> > > *  Ich biete folgendes an:  *






> *Nintendo Wii (4)*



Battalion Wars 2

Need For Speed: Carbon

Sam And Max

Wii Sports




> *Nintendo GameCube (2)*



Digimon Rumble Arena 2

Fifa 06




> *Nintendo DS (6)*



Advance Wars: Dark Conflict

Mega Man ZX

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorny

Pokémon Perl

Soul Bubbles

Star Fox Command




> *Game Boy Advance (1)*



Pokémon Rubin




> *Sony Playstation 2 (7)*



Original (5)

Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood

Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30

Medal of Honor: Frontline

Tekken 5

Test Drive Unlimited


Platinum (2)

Dragon Quest: Die Reise Des Verwunschenen Königs

Star Wars Battlefront II




> *Computer (5)*



Asterix und Obelix XXL

Far Cry

Kane & Lynch

Paraworld

Universe At War: Angriffsziel Erde




> *DVD's (2)*



Spiderman 1

Spiderman 2




> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






> *!!!Achtung!!!*
> Die Spiele, welche ich suche, sollten in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit originaler Verpackung und Beschreibung.
> Ihr könnt mir auch eure anderen Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo diese aufgelistet sind.
> Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert!
> PS: Ich habe auch kein MSN oder ICQ!






> *Legende:*
> 
> *  = Noch nicht erschienen
> !   = Nicht so wichtig
> ...






> > > *  Ich suche diese Sachen:  *






> *Nintendo DS (2)*



Custom Robo Arena !!  

Scribblenauts !! *




> *Nintendo GC (1)*



Battle Stadium DON !!! 




> *Nintendo Wii (5)*



Indiana Jones !

Mushroom Men !!!  

One Piece Unlimited Cruise 1 !!

One Piece Unlimited Cruise 2 !! *

Sonic und der Schwarze Ritter !!




> *Sony Playstation 2 (5)*



Shadow Of The Colossus !!! 

Shrek Super Slam !

Soul Calibur 3 !!  

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles !!!

TMNT - The Movie !!




> *Computer (4)*



Age of Empires 3 !!  

Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars !!!

Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay !!! 

The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena !




> *DVD's (2)*



Der Kaufhaus Cop !!  

The Wrestler !!



> *Sonstiges (2)*



Yu-Gi-Oh! - Warrior's Triumph, Structure Deck , deutsch  

Yu-Gi-Oh! - Spellcaster's Judgment, Structure Deck, deutsch  

Bye, bye.


----------



## kiaro (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neues Tauschforum!!! Pokémon, BiA, MoH, SW, OP, TMNT, AoE, C&C, Riddick...*

Suche Soul Calibur 3 nicht mehr.
Dafür ist Pokemon Rubin nun weg.


----------

